
Ask HN: Futures in crypto currencies - rbanffy
Weren&#x27;t futures markets supposed to prevent wild swings in crypto currencies? Aren&#x27;t they being used?
======
fiatjaf
No. Future markets are supposed to protect businesses which deal with those
currencies.

